# Đau lưng khi mang thai – Nguyên nhân và cách chữa trị mẹ bầu cần biết



## ngocthuy0397 (17/7/19)

*1.Đau lưng khi mang thai do 7 nguyên nhân chính?*

*1.1 Đau lưng do thay đổi hormon progesterone trong cơ thể*
Sự thay đổi của nội tiết tố trong thời kỳ mang thai khiến các khớp và dây chằng kết nối vùng lưng dưới và khung xương chậu bị “nhão” đi. Từ đó, dẫn đến những cơn đau nhói vùng sống lưng.

*1.2 Đau lưng do thiếu canxi*
Khi thiếu canxi, cơ thể bà bầu sẽ tự điều tiết hòa tan canxi từ xương của mẹ vào máu để cung cấp cho thai nhi, gây nên những triệu chứng thường gặp ở mẹ như đau lưng, tê chân tay, chuột rút.
Về lâu dài, tình trạng thiếu canxi khi thai nghén sẽ có thể dẫn đến tình trạng bé còi xương ngay từ trong bụng mẹ. Bản thân mẹ sẽ bị giảm mật độ xương dẫn đến sự mỏng đi của xương.

*1.3 Đau lưng do vị trí thai nhi trong bụng mẹ*
Khi vị trí lưng của bé ngược lại lưng của mẹ bầu thì vùng xương lưng của mẹ sẽ bị gây sức ép. Thai nhi càng lớn thì lực chèn ép này càng mạnh khiến mức độ đau lưng của mẹ tăng.

*1.4 Đau lưng do các cơ vùng bụng bị yếu đi*
Trong giai đoạn mang thai, sự phát triển của thai nhi trọng bụng mẹ. Các cơ bụng trở nên yếu đi, bị giãn ra, chèn ép gây đau lưng ở bà bầu.

*1.5 Do tâm lý căng thẳng*
Theo các chuyên gia cho biết, những căng thẳng trong cảm xúc có thể gây ra tình trạng đau lưng khi mang thai. Nó gián tiếp làm căng vùng cơ lưng.

*1.6 Tư thế đứng, ngồi cũng có thể gây đau lưng*
Các bà bầu thường ưa chuộng cách ngồi bệt chống 2 tay về phía sau. Cách ngồi này, vùng lưng phía dưới của bà bầu sẽ bị đặt trong tình thế căng thẳng. Vùng gần thắt lưng chịu sự dè ép nâng đỡ cơ thể bà bầu dẫn đến đau lưng vì quá sức.

*1.7 Tăng cân trong khi mang thai*
Sự gia tăng trọng lượng cơ thể này, tạo ra sức ép cho vùng lưng. Phần cột sống dọc lưng phải chống đỡ nặng hơn, dẫn đến tình trạng đau lưng khi mang thai.

*2. Các giai đoạn thường xuất hiện cơn đau lưng khi mang bầu
2.1 Đau lưng khi mới mang thai tuần đầu*
Đau lưng khi mới mang thai diễn ra với mức độ nhẹ nhàng. Bà bầu sẽ cảm thấy đau thắt lưng với các biểu hiện cơn đau nhức, mỏi dọc sống lưng.

*2.2 Đau lưng khi mang thai 3 tháng đầu*
Trong 3 tháng đầu cơn đau lưng bắt đầu rõ rệt dần sau tháng mang thai đầu tiên. Tử cung và bụng của mẹ to dần lên gây áp lực lên vùng cột sống gây tình trạng đau lưng.

*2.3 Đau lưng khi mang thai tháng cuối*
Trong giai đoạn cuối thai kỳ, trọng tâm cơ thể mẹ dồn về phía trước. Lúc này, lưng phải chịu áp lực cân bằng lại toàn bộ cơ thể nên dễ dẫn tới tình trạng đau lưng khi mang thai tháng cuối.

*3. Làm thế nào để giảm đau lưng khi mang thai?*
- Nói không với giày dép cao gót. 
-  Hạn chế gập người, chúi người về phía trước hay ngồi men lên thành ghế.
-  Luyện tập các bài tập nhẹ nhàng, tốt cho lưng để giảm bớt cảm giác đau lưng khi mang thai.
- Khi nằm, nên dùng gối không quá cứng hay quá mềm để nâng đỡ bụng. Lúc ngồi dậy ở tư thế nằm, nên trở người sang hẳn một bên rồi từ từ ngồi dậy ở tư thế nghiêng.
- Bổ sung canxi cho bà bầu để hạn chế đau lưng khi mang thai.


----------



## Giangsangcute (18/7/19)

sau sinh có cần bổ sung canxi nữa nhé, rất quan trọng lắm các Mom ạ
Đau lưng khi mang thai – Nguyên nhân và cách chữa trị mẹ bầu cần biết


----------

